

.co TLD appears to be down - owenwil

Has anyone else noticed the .co TLD seems to be having issues? Lots of reports on Twitter today that t.co won&#x27;t resolve for anyone so all links are broken.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;status&#x2F;559087122192150528<p>It appears to be a DNS problem, with no A records being reported when running a simple &#x27;dig t.co&#x27;. I personally can&#x27;t load any .co domains. Someone suggested it may be an AWS -&gt; .co issue: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;maccaw&#x2F;status&#x2F;559077778507571201<p>Anyone else being affected by this?
======
glennon
Every .co I checked was down at 13:10 PST. I was starting to diagnose when
everything returned by 13:20. Los Angeles.

~~~
owenwil
Yeah, looks like it's slowly coming back for me now too.

------
forthefuture
[http://isup.me/t.co](http://isup.me/t.co)

~~~
owenwil
Thus is the nature of DNS...

~~~
jvdh
The nature of DNS is redundancy. _every_ domain must have redundant servers.
Most top level domains have multiple servers that can serve results.

------
autotravis
I was wondering why New Relic kept saying my .co had DNS errors...

------
lakesta
Up for me.

